# Timmerjigg and Norway Spruce



## Mr.Suckelfass (May 11, 2008)

I was milling some logs of Norway Spruce. The Tree was killed from bark beetles.

The first cut:












The second cut:











Now i have a right angle. So in can cut planks.


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (May 11, 2008)

another pictures:

Logosol Timmerjigg and Solo 694:
















finished planks:











thats the rest:


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (May 11, 2008)

here i'm milling:


----------



## MJR (May 11, 2008)

Norway is fun quick stuff to mill. Great pictures. I hope you keep having fun.


----------



## dustytools (May 11, 2008)

Nice job. Those are some nice looking planks, what will you be making with them?


----------



## dancan (May 11, 2008)

great pictures !
why did you leave one live edge on the planks ?


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 11, 2008)

looks like nice country tom trees


----------



## Zodiac45 (May 12, 2008)

Great pix! Really nice boards too. I'm thinking about the timberjig setup as an inexpensive way of starting to mill. Alaskan or Timberjig?


----------



## Woodsurfer (May 12, 2008)

Nice pics and boards! Is it difficult to maintain a constant thickness with the Timberjig? Your boards look perfect.


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (May 12, 2008)

dancan said:


> great pictures !
> why did you leave one live edge on the planks ?



I will cut the live edge with a buzz saw. So i can use the biggest guage of the planks.

I think, Timmerjigg or Alaskan mill is a thing of your position. Both have advantages an both have drawbacks.


----------



## woodshop (May 12, 2008)

Nice work Mr Suckelfass... looks like you're really having fun in that pic. What does your wife/better half think of your milling?


----------



## rayvil01 (May 12, 2008)

Super pictures! Thanks


----------



## TedChristiansen (May 12, 2008)

Hallo Mr. Suckelfass,

schön einen Logosol Fan kennenzulernen. So habe ich auch (mit Timmerjig) angefangen. Nach einem Jahr bin ich zum Woodworkers Mill umgestiegen.

Gruss aus Texas,

Ted


----------



## Jwoods (May 13, 2008)

Super Bilder Herr Sucklefrass!!


----------

